# Mealworm beetles (darkling beetle)



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hey i was wondering if any of you knew how meany eggs one meal worm beetle lay in ts life... i read somewhere that is close to 800 - 1000 in its life :hmm: but i think that unlikely cause them i would hae roughly 250,000 - 300,000 mealworms after they die :shock: thats alot of melworms! so yh if any of you know that will be very helpful :2thumb:

thanks


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Not sure on the number of eggs layed, but I've read many times that the beetles will actually eat the eggs (Dunno whether this is moisture dependent or whether they just like em...lol) so they could easy lay 800-1000 but 750 might get eaten.

Nobody's mentioned this on the mealworm thread tho so i'm unsure whether its a real problem or whether its over precaution on the guide writers/breeders behalf.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks, i seperate my beetles from the babies ever month into a differnt container... they get pleny of food... and water (from the food). :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

It is true, but just remember aswell as them eating the eggs (babie meal worms may also eat eggs) not all eggs hatch, hense so many are laid : victory:


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

yh ok thanks, ive come up with a design that may improve the number of hatchlings by 50%-70% :2thumb: so hopefuly it will work

thanks guys for helping


----------

